# 05 ram 2500 5.9l many ?'s



## dozerdawg (Nov 5, 2010)

New to the site and I have a lot of questions about my plow options considering thier weight. Also not sure if I have the plow prep. my alt says 136a and has two batteries. i bought the rig 7 months ago and i love it. I was shocked when i did the quick match @ bossplow .com and it said dodge doesn't rec. putting a plow on her. It has a leveling kit. Any suggestions on what i can do to git'er ready 2 plow? I really want to strap a boss 8'2" vxt on her! THX in advance


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I have a Curtis on my 05 2500 and a Western on the 04 2500


----------



## dozerdawg (Nov 5, 2010)

what size plows and are both trucks reg. cab? gas or diesel? dodge frowns on plows on quad cabs and more importantly ones with a diesel engine.Did you do anything to prep the truck or is it all stock?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

So here is the list of plows not to put on your Cummins:
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9


It's this simple. Get ready to replace everything in the front end with Moog or XRF and add some Supercoils to the front end. Lots of oils spray. Stick with the V blades for the straight ones will be a waste of time!!!!


----------



## dozerdawg (Nov 5, 2010)

Gotcha. The truck has some kind of under coat, like a black film? I don't know exactly since i got it used. What is the oil spray and can i buy it and apply it myself? Thx


----------



## bobcatboy06 (Nov 3, 2006)

You can't listen to want is right for your truck. We just sold an 05 dodge cummins with a ultra mount pro plus 8.5ft handled it like a dream and never let us down plowing, hopefully the new durmax we replaced it with will do the same. We only put an 8ft pro ploy on it.


----------



## dozerdawg (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm sure it can handle itwesport the question is at what cost? Was your dodge quad or reg cab and what size box? Good luck with the duramax. What yr is the dura? .


----------



## m3klee (Nov 3, 2010)

I have an 04 dodge 2500 quad cab short box with a boss 8ft straight blade. mine does have the hemi and not the diesel but still that should handle it with no issues at all


----------



## dozerdawg (Nov 5, 2010)

thx for your help now i need to settle on a set of tires i have mud terrain tires on it now and i want to keep that aggressive look but not sure how well they will do in the snow. i got the truck right after the winter last year. so i have no idea and would hate to spend the money and not have good traction. the tires im really liking are kumho road venture mt kl71. check em out http://www.kumhousa.com/Tire.aspx?id=f8656bd8-0a87-4166-82b5-0df52d4ac17e&cat=25


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

look at the goodyear duratracs, i just put a set on my dodge. they have a 10/10 snow rating too from goodyear. your truck will handle a plow fine, just put 1k against the tailgate and your good. you may need to upgrade from oem balljoints to xrf's or carlis or dana/spicer. same with u-joints other than that you wont have any troubles.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Those tires willl be horrible for pushing snow. All you will do is spin and slide..... For deep snow and open trails they will be great !!!! Keep in mind when pushing snow the tires will seldom drive through anything greater than 1/4" of snow and it will be hardened. For pushing never go more aggressive than a all terrain, 

What is the best solution??? Keep the mud tires for the summer on the fancy rims and in the winter swap them out for the work rims and tires. A stock set of 17" all season radials with a e rating would be best!!! Also remember wider tires in the snow will actually decrease your traction!!! This is due to the wider tire will increase the surface area the tire sits on and thus decreasing the traction coefficient. Skinny and tall is the key for snow!!!! With 700-1500lb of balast you will grin from ear to ear when pushing some monster piles up and over the curbs.

PS don't forget to gut the tube and remove the silencer ring!!!! Nothing nicer than a spooling turbo while plowing......


----------



## dozerdawg (Nov 5, 2010)

Well I got my nice new boss 8'2" power v xt!!!!:redbounce the only problem is it is in a million pieces!!! and this will be my first complete install. The red wire goes to the black terminal on the battery right If i get into a pinch I mean when i get to the lights i will get some  by a pro on the side. Now just need new skins and SNOW. I can't wait for the first storm. Any thoughts on all season tires for a 3/4 ton truck?


----------



## Troybaseball21 (Nov 3, 2006)

Mastercraft Courser CT. Look just like the Goodrich All-Terrain's only cheaper. No problems so far with my 35"s


----------



## dozerdawg (Nov 5, 2010)

Thx troy, How many miles do you have on tires and do they handle good in dry,wet,snow/ice? Looks like we have the same truck only mine is stock. Nice set up


----------



## dozerdawg (Nov 5, 2010)

Snocommander, How do the duratracs handle? Iread that they were really mooshy on a 3/4 ton thx


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

they were mooshy for the first 1000 miles, they seem fine now. i know they will grip awesome in the snow, just not sure on how long they will last. general grabbers at2's are also a good choice. cooper discovery s/t are also good in the snow.


----------



## kevink1973 (Dec 28, 2009)

*tires*

I run hankook atm on my half ton gmc reg cab short box and it plows awesome(esp small residential driveways) but im getting ready to put 8.5 xtreme v on my 09 dodge cummins straight piped/programmin/ten penny eatin/fire breathin/manual 6 speedin s.o.b....... I told the fisher dealer by me that i installed timbrens and leveling kit. He told me i can put any size plow i want on it w/no prob. Now if i can only get that stock clutch to hold until i get a DD.


----------



## dozerdawg (Nov 5, 2010)

Just installed my plow and now i really cant wait for snow!!!! Boss has it all mapped out for you. My first build and install and i would do it again. Truck hardly drops at all and i have no worries. Now just need to figure out which set of tires to get and soon, real soon. Not to mention truck w/plow looks sweet. Thx for your help!


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

I second the Hankook Dynapro ATM. Great all around tire at a great price compared to Goodyear, Cooper, and BFG.

I run 285's on both my Dodges.


----------



## dozerdawg (Nov 5, 2010)

Here she is! Next pic will have the white stuff. hopefully sooner then latter!!

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=83794&stc=1&d=1290041097


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

Looks good man. Yeah the plow "recommendations" are bull (See sig). Good luck with it


----------



## schockservices (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice ride:salute:


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Looks real good on there..... Good luck!!


----------



## dozerdawg (Nov 5, 2010)

thanks guys!


----------



## firefighter9bfd (Dec 9, 2006)

bobcatboy06;1107748 said:


> You can't listen to want is right for your truck. We just sold an 05 dodge cummins with a ultra mount pro plus 8.5ft handled it like a dream and never let us down plowing, hopefully the new durmax we replaced it with will do the same. We only put an 8ft pro ploy on it.


How much ballast did you have to put in the bed of the truck?


----------



## Troybaseball21 (Nov 3, 2006)

dozerdawg;1109981 said:


> Thx troy, How many miles do you have on tires and do they handle good in dry,wet,snow/ice? Looks like we have the same truck only mine is stock. Nice set up


I have approximately 33xxx on them. Handle great. Only thing need to remember is to keep them rotated and you shall be set. The other guy who plows with me has them on his 03 and his still look brand new even after about the same amount of mileage. Mine have worn to about 40% right now, not sure why our treads are day and night comparison though. HIGHLY RECOMMEND THEM!!!


----------



## dozerdawg (Nov 5, 2010)

for me i just put about 500lbs. of salt in back right up on the tailgate and it does great!


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Good looking truck!! more photos are a must! Thumbs Up

I second the Mastercraft Courser CT's! 
I run 285/70/17 on both trucks

tread pattern:









what your truck might look like with 285's


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

IC-Smoke do you have any more pics of the 2006? Did you paint the top of the headlights? Whats on the side of your mirror, is that a turn signal? Also I like the upgraded door badging.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Ram, 
They are "eyelids" I bought off ebay. They are fiberglass and are held on with double sided tape. I had them painted to match and like them a lot! Thumbs Up
I dont have a light in the mirror, youre just looking at the weatherguard push button latch.

here is my fav pick of the front of the truck.









eyelid in primer:


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Smoke, I feel like an idiot, I should have looked a littler close at the picture of the tool box. Great looking truck btw. Do you have to do anything to get the Dodge center caps to fit on the Hummer wheels and what size are the wheels? Width? They seem to stick out just perfect not to far.


----------



## dozerdawg (Nov 5, 2010)

@smoke, sweet truck looks great! I will try to post some pics


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks guys!!

here are the hummer links on what needs to be done:
http://www.getdieselpower.com/my04dodge_files1/h2/article/h2install.html
http://towrig.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2963


----------

